# toxonics or sword



## BDOG6351 (Aug 16, 2004)

I tested the toxonics K955 this year independently- aside from the Sight Evaluation. The tox model was tested in similar conditions as the sword 3rd plane and twilight hunterK955 had brighter fibers. What you should understand is that within product lines and models the fiber may vary from the way it’s assembled to the source of material. Some companies go through a few revisions during the lifecycle of product (especially during the initial release) and this will affect the outcome. Bottom line, what may be bright to me may not be bright to you. If possible try to stay away from fluorescent lights when reviewing the fiber it doesnt paint the right picture or show the true performance (illumination) of the fiber optic thread.


----------



## speedcam (Feb 23, 2006)

i agree with BDOG as far as staying away from the fluorescent lights. but disagree about the fibers. i've looked at both in "natural" light and the Swords fibers were double the brightness of the Tox. 

so yes what he says abotu being bright to one and not another holds true.

Speed


----------



## BDOG6351 (Aug 16, 2004)

just remember that I have machines processing the output of the fiber then displaying a measurement- not my own personal opinion. I tested 2 models of each and collectivly reviewed the information gained from each sample. The expectation is that the samples are representative of the entire lot not just for that build but the entire model line- but in some cases this may not always be true. MFG process sometimes changes as well as other things that I mentioned previously, we arent in the trenches doing the buying, design, assembly so were not always going to have this info. 

But again not debating speedcams perspective, our eyesight differs, and we may have differing reactions to certain wavelengths. So the jist of this is go see for yourself, these test/evaluations arent just tools that provide information but get people thinking about what they need to consider.

Jon


----------



## BDOG6351 (Aug 16, 2004)

I misstated something slightly in my last post- the samples received are considered production article representatives that characterize not just a build (LOT) but an entire model line. If changes occur that are unforseenable then this perspective might not be true.... maybe down the line I am doing quality and technical assessment on 30-40 of the same model line. Anthony and I have discussed this in detail with bows, the more samples the better characterization and "product profiling" we can do. Bottom line, we want accuracy, reliability and meaningful data and have the consumer gain from this info.


----------



## tmolina (Nov 20, 2005)

*Here you go*

Check this sight out Screenman, its got third axis adjustments.....Which ever one you buy I have extra fibers I can give you to do a fiber optic ugrade to 8 inch long fibers and the pins will be plenty bright.....TM

http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=660386


----------



## GrillenVenison (Apr 10, 2007)

*Sword Twilight Hunter*

I have a question, do any of you that have the sword twilight hunter have any problems with the fiber breaking right under the light. Where I hunt there is alot of small oak trees that I have to walk through to get to my stand and when I had my old cobra sidewinder before the durapins, the fiber would break off of the pins from getting them caught in the small oaks. I think the sword is resonably priced but this is the only issue I was wondering about. Thank you, Travis


----------



## BDOG6351 (Aug 16, 2004)

For the break testing that I was doing on the sword sights which isn’t exposing the sight to the exact conditions your talking about (note: I broke roughly 25 fibers), most to all separations/breaks occurred at the termination (and there is a solid reason why and if you have time ask sword). For one thing, that may be a good breaking spot as you can quickly cut the balled end (at termination) and restring (if you have extra). The other thing I noticed was the overall strength of the sword fiber- and when you were applying a force inline (not perpendicular) you could really put a good amount of tension and it would handle the load rather well (that part wasnt so scientific - so I cant comment with stress/strain etc).

Just remember that fibers optic thread does have a shelf life, which is environmental/conditionally based, try staying away from expoies (some not all epoxies), bug spray etc on your sights


----------



## speedcam (Feb 23, 2006)

BDOG6351 said:


> Just remember that fibers optic thread does have a shelf life, which is environmental/conditionally based, try staying away from expoies (some not all epoxies), bug spray etc on your sights


Jon,

always a good thing to note as i have personally seen alot of hunters spray their equipment down including the sights. then call things "garbage" when the fail.

on a side note, i have not had any of my fibers break in the 4 years i've used one on my rig. 

speed


----------

